# 5-HTP And Magnesium



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi, I just bought 5-HTP and Magnesium tablets has anybody had success with these and if so how much do you take daily? I also noticed with the 5-HTP on the bottle it says do not take if your taking an antidepressant which I am does anybody else take it with there antidepressant?

Thanks for any help.
Jeff


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

Hmm I think its widely known that you shouldn't take 5-HTP with any anti depressant medication..

5-HTP isn't worth it imo, causes more problems then it solves.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I take 5-HTP and it works for what I need, but it works the same way as anti-depressants, that's why you shouldn't take both.


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

I wonder if its actually better then ssri because when I take it I feel better almost immediately and when I was on Lexapro I never felt anything for months?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I noticed the same thing, but I'm also noticing that after a couple weeks of using it I don't feel anything anymore. I'm using some other heavy medication though too, so I dunno.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

5HTP is probably useless like the SSRI's.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

5-HTP plays with Serotonin and can cause Serotonin syndrome if you take it with an SSRI.

Please don't take 5-HTP with another anti-depressant like an SSRI.


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

5-HTP doesn't pass into the brain without some extra help from another medication/supplement.

L-Tryptophan is the way to go, for me it's been great. 5HTP increased my heartrate everytime I took it, plus there is the nausea.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> 5HTP is probably useless like the SSRI's.


After a couple of years of experimentation i'm coming to the very same conclusion. It can alleviate some symptoms but that doesn't take you out of depression.

I've _personally_ found that raising dopamine and gaba is the way to go.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

5HTP will do more harm then good as it occupies the enzymes that also produce dopamine, so in the end your lowering dopamine.

More serotonin doesnt work, SSRI's arent better then placebo either.


----------



## TheManFromMichigan (Jan 26, 2010)

20mg of Celexa (an SSRI) taken daily for one year worked for me. It cured my depression and intense anxiety (panic attacks, etc) and OCD. Side effects included loss of sex drive and sweating (also had EXTREME shakiness and a general mental "numbness" the first few days)... but once the initial side effects went away it was all worth it. I couldn't thank the doc enough.

Also, weening from the medication was extremely hard. I was tired all of the time and in a sort of mental "haze." The worst part is what others describe as "brain zaps" - when you turn your head, it's like you get a sort of vertigo sensation like your brain is trying to keep up with your eyes, it's really weird. I'd also get panic attacks. This cleared up after a week or two, and I was back to normal.

I'm sure there's better meds out there, but for the price I paid out of pocket, it was worth it.


----------

